# 1936 Ranger Ace Super DeLuxe Motor Bike



## chitown (Oct 31, 2011)

View attachment 30080

Well a project has got to start somewhere. 

View attachment 30079

Now to find/build the rest...

ok I do have more parts (fork, fenders, cranks, saddle, stem...) but I'm wondering what would be a compatible tank for this Westfield built Ranger. Are there other Columbia moto bikes that have the same tank and this Mead? I'm looking for references for the tank and frame. Or is this a Schwinn/Westfield hybrid that Mead slapped together with an obvious Columbia style chain guard on a Schwinn frame and tank??? Any help would be appreciated.

There is this one example that I've seen in NBJ Mead book.
View attachment 30081 

Thanks and stay tuned... this might be a while for this build but I wanted to get advice and input as I acquire parts needed.

Chris


----------



## JOEL (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's a lady's. This one is pure Columbia. I think you will see a lot of variability in these bikes with combinations of Schwinn/Columbia parts.


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 6, 2011)

Here's mine...I need to take some better shots...


----------



## chitown (Nov 6, 2011)

ok, now we're getting somewhere. Thanks for the uploads Scott & Joel.

Question to Scott, does your frame have built in drop stand ears like the ladies version? It also looks like the tank is slightly different in the picture from the NBJ book in that the down tube meets the head tube at different points thus making the tank shape different. Could this be do to different size frames?

Scott, I would love to see more pics of your Ranger as it looks pretty complete/correct.

Chris


----------



## sm2501 (Nov 6, 2011)

My bike does not have drop stand ears built onto the from, it utilizes a drop stand with mounting ears. My bike is a very nice original. I'll get pictures some time or another, but the bike is pretty buried. As far as the tank configuration goes, It would have to do with frame size as you suspected.


----------



## Wilfredo (Nov 10, 2022)

JOEL said:


> Here's a lady's. This one is pure Columbia. I think you will see a lot of variability in these bikes with combinations of Schwinn/Columbia parts.



Hi. Can you tell me about the front fork? I have the same, but for boys. How wide is the inner space of the front fork? And how wide is the fenders? I don’t have fenders and some one has a set, for woman’s bike. I willing to cover the holes and fix them. Please, I need your help.


----------

